# ECA stack



## Blackbird (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried this stack yet.  I just got my gear and was thinking about this... 3xed 50-mg ephedrine
                100mg caffeine
                1 aspirin


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 19, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this stack yet.  I just got my gear and was thinking about this... 3xed 50-mg ephedrine
> 100mg caffeine
> 1 aspirin



If you have never done an ECA stack before, I would start out at 25mg of ephedrine twice a day.  Once you get used to it you can up your dose to 50mg.  Also, if sleeping is important to you, don't take it to late in the day or you'll be up all night.  When I stack, I'll do 50 to 75mg twice a day. First dose when I wake up and second dose no later than 2:00pm, any later and I'm up all night.  Just stick to 25mg for awhile to you get used to it.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 19, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this stack yet.  I just got my gear and was thinking about this... 3xed 50-mg ephedrine
> 100mg caffeine
> 1 aspirin




Yes, it's a very good stack. It works very well for me at 25mg of ephedrine, 200mg of caffiene (most caffiene tabs come in this strength anyway) and a baby asprin (81mg). I would not recommend full strength asprin 2 or 3 times a day. It can be quite harsh on your stomach.


----------

